# Sofa Slide out



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...I have the front sofa panel off, and I still can't see which nut screws in the slide. Anyone know for sure? The manual I have pretty much sux.

I want to have the right wrenches in the trailer in case I ever have to retract the thing manually.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't know you could retract manually. Can you post some instructions, please?

Thanks!

sunny


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I had my slide motor burn up on my first trip and had to manually extend and retract. the screw was on the right side very difficult to turn. After struggling with it I fount that there is a spring that engauges the drive mechanisam. What I ended up doing was tip the top of the slid out and blocked it up then pulled the spring back and blocked it open then unbloched the slide and let it back down, then you could push the slid out and in. You pretty much have to tip the top of the slide out to get to the drive assembly because there is only about 3" clearance undur the slide. All that said hope you never have to do it









Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jim...
I'm not understanding...this blocking thing.
Does your (double) slide screw in manually from inside the trailer, under the sofa?
Is the bolt head that you turned the farthest one to the right?
I was afraid to turn it too hard, cause it didn't seem to want to move easily.
I'm just ...


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Jim...
> I'm not understanding...this blocking thing.
> Does your (double) slide screw in manually from inside the trailer, under the sofa?
> Is the bolt head that you turned the farthest one to the right?
> ...


Hi Jolly,

Once you have the sofa cover off, in the very center, just behind the 2 x 2 wood frame is a 5/8 inch hex nut with a cotter key in it. The hex bolt actually faces you when looking at it (ie: it faces in towards the trailer, not to the front or back of camper) CCW (counter clock wise) to retract and CW (clock wise to extend). You are actually turning the threaded rod to actuate the slide. In another words, you will be turning the ratchet from the front of the camper towards the back.

Hope this helps


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

How do you take the front cover off the sofa? I don't see any screws---thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> How do you take the front cover off the sofa? I don't see any screws---thanks
> [snapback]112349[/snapback]​


The buttons you see on the front panel are covers for the screws. They come off very easily.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jolly...once you get this working, could you please post a few pictures?


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I finally figured out the button things---pretty cool....rather know what to do before it breaks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

My understanding, there are more than one style out there. I believe on ours, the cranking rod head is actually a little hidden behind a brace that needs to be swung out of the way. I remember looking at it when we first bought ours, but it has been awhile!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"Hello....McFly"....this thread is exactly two years old today. Thanks for responding in such a timely manner Doug.









PS...I posted the slide retraction (manual mode) in the OUTBACKERS FAQ.

Newer slide versions (if any) may not be the same...I'm not familiar with them or the procedures.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*AARRGGHHHH!!!!* Hoisted on my own pet peeve! shy

There were five recent postings previous to mine that must have thrown me off.
That's my excuse anyway, and I'm sticking to it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...think conspiracy theory Doug...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Doug,

I think you were set up.







The only reason you responded was because others made recent responses first. Why did Jolly pick on just you?









And about the thread being two years old? Definitely sounds like a time warp thing going on....

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Why did Jolly pick on just you?


Ahh, I don't think my good buddy Pete would do that to a fellow Titan owner!
I think I was just the first PM (Posting Maniac) that got to the bait!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...to make you all feel better...

You are ALL a bunch of RUM-HEADS!


----------

